# Algarve Alternative Medicine - E.I.S. (Scan)



## athenrycanadian (Sep 1, 2009)

Good Morning All, 

Would anybody in the Algarve know where to obtain a E.I.S.? (Electrical Interstitial Scan). A Naturologia, Acpunctura or Homeopatia Doctor would have this Scan, though not all would have them. We have this in Nazare and I am looking for a friend who is new to the Algarve. 

Thanks a million


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh dear - I do hope that practitioners in the Algarve are a little more honest as this is a bogus bit if scam equipment, with no medical benefit apart from of course the placebo effect. If it did anything at all then every hospital would have one.

Electro Interstitial Scans: Another Test to Avoid

Electro Interstitial Scan : General Debunking • Rational Skepticism Forum

https://www.choice.com.au/health-an...ners/doctors/articles/alternative-diagnostics


----------

